# Cape too short for shoulder mount- now what???



## jdh513

I just killed my first animal, a nice 6x5 elk with a bow. In caping it out, I guess I cut the cape on the left side short. I took it to the taxidermist and he said he would have to make it a shorter mount- just a neck mount. He said I could buy another cape for $200+. I am not interested in that because it's not my animal.

Is it possible to cut surplus cape from the right side and apply it to the short side to lengthen the mount? Is a neck mount still desirable? He says it is not any less money because he has to cut and modify the form, so the price is the same.

I am not a trophy hunter, but I do wish to preserve this special memory forever. I like the idea of a bugling pose, because he was bugling hard as he came at me. Turn the head to hide the shorter cape side?

Any ideas on what I should do? $1K is a lot of cash for something that is not perfect. Any pics online of what I can expect when it si done?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Lank Thompson

The hide would never match and would look terrible. Your SOL unless you buy a cape or get the neck mount. I am not a fan of neck mounts but to each his own. Remember next time to cut a foot behind the front legs. Then you will have enough cape for any mount.


----------



## lightning6051

I agree matching a hide is possible but it will be very ugly if not done right. How much are you short ?


----------



## jdh513

Ok, thanks for the reply. Any other thoughts to salvage this elk mount into a shoulder mount? Also, what is wrong with a neck mount? I may not live in a big house all my life with tall walls and high ceilings. Doesn't a neck mount not take up so much space in a smaller room giving more options for hanging it?

Can anyone post or point to some nice pics of neck mounts on the web?


----------



## jdh513

lightning6051 said:


> I agree matching a hide is possible but it will be very ugly if not done right. How much are you short ?


Not sure of how short. I must have cut in front of the left leg and took the brisket off the left side. It was dark, I was tired, the elk was in a tough spot, the meat was most important, and it was my first animal ever. Operator error all the way. Now, I just want to make the best of it and capture that amazing moment the best I can.


----------



## bigbuckdn

just a thought half a shoulder mount turn it slightly use a right turn and hang in corner looking out the form would have to be mod. but not all the way to neck


----------



## JakeT

I would buy a new cape if it were me. By the time you get it back you won't notice unless yours has some very unique characteristics.


----------



## trimmer

Ive mounted Elk that had serious damage to one side just have the shoulder removed on the short side and turn it back out into room may cost a little more due to the modifications on form but they turn out nice in the end it is cut similer to a wall pedistal on a deer


----------



## jdh513

Trimmer, that sounds good. Does anyone have any pics of such a thing...or neck mount pics???


----------



## carbon arrow1

the antlers are what's most important. I would just buy a new cape.


----------



## Lank Thompson

You could go to McKenzie taxidermy supply and look through their catalog and you will get a lot of ideas. Better yet talk to a good taxidermist and see what he says.


----------



## mdarton

My first whitetail buck mount has my second whitetail bucks cape on it. I recommend a cape. You'll always have to look at a second class mount, if not. The mount is just a reminder of the experience, do what will make you happy, with Pride. Nice hunting!


----------



## breiner11

Talk to a good experienced taxidermist. Anything can be fixed and worked with. If the other side is ok, have the bull with a hard turn where you don't need that much cape on one side. Then, even with not enough you can cover with a habitat. Driftwood, rocks, plants, etc. Unless it's reallt that short, it can be worked with. Any pics?


----------



## Matt D

I have done just that with capes that are cut short. Some nice habitat/scene work will customize the mount and save your own cape. I am sure something could be worked out with it. I personally don't think a neck mount would be the way to go, they just never look good, but that's just me. Good luck and let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## cwt

X2 .What Matt said. Ask the taxidermist to be creative and ad some kind of rock or habitat to the short side. I would never do a neck mount. If you do the habitat it would most likely cost more but it will ad to the mount and it will still be your animal.


----------



## jdh513

Thanks, guys. Getting some good stuff here. Any tips on habitat, rocks, trees, etc?


----------



## breiner11

Look at the Mckenzie catalog, tons of good ideas. Also your taxidermist might make rocks and such? I made this rock habitat myself when a bunch of hair slipped on this pronghorn. It covered it up and you can't tell he is bald underneath.


----------



## Matt D

If this was one that I received, I would first have to see how short the cape is and where it was cut short. I custom make all my rocks in the studio, and they would be attached to the mount along with the scene. Once the animal is mounted, I then look at the possibilities and what it's going to take to not only hide the mistake, but make everything flow and appeal to the mount. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## c.sitas

If your that demanding just buy any hide from any one. I am on the look out for cut offs all the time. people screw up all the time and you just have to save them. It's part of the business .


----------



## jdh513

Thanks guys, great stuff. Keep it coming. I am meeting up with my taxi tomorrow.


----------



## jogr

1) If you cut in front of one shoulder I don't see any way to make it a full shoulder mount even with turning it and adding habitat.
2) Neck mounts are far inferior in appearance to a shoulder mount.

That pretty much leaves get a replacement cape.


----------



## woodstax

Dont know how short the cape is but what I do is cut the backboard off the form and start working in till I have enough cape then refoam the board back on you might not have a full shoulder but it still looks better than a neck mount


----------



## tigers46

Euro Mount if you don't want to buy a new cape.


----------



## THE BULL

I would buy the new cape...You will have to look at this mount for years and you really dont want to be disappointed! IMO!


----------



## leebo-hunter

Euro mount, dipped in your choice of camo, if your not going for the new cape. Myself, I would go with new cape. I have a few whitetail bucks mounted with replacement capes. I can't even remember which were replacements, or those that are not. The rack is the important thing.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

do a left facing wall pedestal. tell him to make the head nod downwards, so the horns will fit up to the wall... or make the "wall pedestal" manikin and make it a pedestal mount off of the wall so you can have room for any head position.


----------

